# Another Smartwork field champion!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats to Saber and crew.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Gorgeous lab! I go both ways.  I like them black though.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow congratulations!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

The great thing is that Chris works full time, and does all his own training & handling! Saber has never been to a pro. This is his second Open win.

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

EvanG said:


> The great thing is that Chris works full time, and does all his own training & handling! Saber has never been to a pro. This is his second Open win.
> 
> EvanG


Something we little guys can aspire to... unfortunately probably only in my dreams. 

It is awesome that non pro dogs can win in the big leagues.


----------

